# How much can I safely route off in one pass?



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure where this belongs, table routing or usage, so I'll post this here.

This seems like such a basic question that I'm embarrassed to ask, but how much can you route off safely? When I was making my table top, I left the bit black and blue, and I don't know if I was going to fast, slow, or too deep. I got two new 3/8" and 1/2" double flute w/shear angle bits from MLCS and I don't want to burn them on first usage.

I got an Incra Universal Jig and wood like to attempt some box joints, but I don't know how high to set the router bit so it won't ruin it when cutting the slots and fingers. Can I make a 1/2" long finger in 1/2" thick wood in one pass or would it be better in 2 passes?

Does this look right, if not, please help. 
3/8" thick wood, 2 passes at 3/16" increments
1/2" thick wood, 2 passes at 1/4" increments
3/4" thick wood, 3 passes at 1/4" increments


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hI Paulo

If I recall in the Incra manual they suggest not cutting deeper than 3/8" the norm on each pass.



=========



Noob said:


> Not sure where this belongs, table routing or usage, so I'll post this here.
> 
> This seems like such a basic question that I'm embarrassed to ask, but how much can you route off safely? When I was making my table top, I left the bit black and blue, and I don't know if I was going to fast, slow, or too deep. I got two new 3/8" and 1/2" double flute w/shear angle bits from MLCS and I don't want to burn them on first usage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Your estimates seem fine. Let me know how the MLCS bits work. I have them on my list and will use them on my Incra set up.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks, will have to wait until this weekend to get some wood to play with, all I have right now is MDF and plywood.


----------



## jenielsen (Jan 31, 2010)

I also believe that how deep you cut is VERY dependent upon the wood (hard vs soft or MDF) that you are cutting, and the number of cutting edges on your bit. On harder woods I tend to take shallower cuts. MDF will dull router bits extremely quickly.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

jenielsen said:


> I also believe that how deep you cut is VERY dependent upon the wood (hard vs soft or MDF) that you are cutting, and the number of cutting edges on your bit. On harder woods I tend to take shallower cuts. MDF will dull router bits extremely quickly.


Thanks, I can use all the help I can get. Good to know about the MDF dulling router bits, I'd assume it's because of the glues/binding agents used to make it.


----------

